# My anxiety's gone gone gone gone gone!



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've completely changed, ever since starting university... I noticed I was gradually becoming more and more confident and started feeling less shy. I used to be so insecure, and uncomfortable with myself and mostly just so so so self-conscious... 

I remember coming on a tour of the university back in August and finding it so hard to make eye-contact with the admissions officer, and feeling overwhelmed and like crying. 

Over the last month, I've noticed a drastic change in myself... I'm so much more confident, and mostly just really really happy... happy to be myself and happy with who I am! 

I was called bubbly and open a few weeks ago, and it's true I really feel like I'm full of so much fun and changing in a good way, I think I'm growing out of anxiety! 

I've got no more self doubts, and nothing makes me feel anxious or worries me like it would have used to, at all... I seriously think I'm blossoming into the best version of myself! 

I feel like because I value myself more, I can look for other people to do the same too... so much stronger.

I think I'm seriously turning into the bravest girl in the world now, just got back from an adventure in Egypt and I'm so happy to feel free!

Sorry for the little rant, I seriously can't believe how much I've changed!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

misspeachy said:


> I think I'm seriously turning into the bravest girl in the world now! I'm so happy to feel free!
> 
> Sorry for the little rant, I seriously can't believe this new person is even me!


Congrats!! Love hearing your story of freedom, and don't be sorry for your "rant"..Its beautiful..I used to be jealous hearing these, but now I think they give me hope and motivation.
Well done!!


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations ! We all have that person in us  ! We just need the spark to let it out and you've just found yours!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

That's fantastic! I'm happy for you


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations MissPeachy! Can I ask, do you think it was the change of scenery that made the difference? like your previous anxiety was attached to your old school friends or environment and now you can leave all that behind?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

*hug* Grats!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah I experienced that too, it is awesome, that's great :yay just make sure to keep up with the social stuff so you don't regress though!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

well someone is ready to move on from this site

congrats


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude that's awesome. I'm hoping uni will be just the clean slate I need. 
Good luck, and keep it up.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Aw, congrats!  What helped change your outlook on yourself?


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome!! Sounds like you've got a big, positive change happening in your life


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

That's amazing, congratulations.  I'm hoping uni will encourage this for me too. A clean slate.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Good for you!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yay :boogie


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

Way to go! :clap
That's so great, keep up the good vibes


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

RoveRanger said:


> Congratulations MissPeachy! Can I ask, do you think it was the change of scenery that made the difference? like your previous anxiety was attached to your old school friends or environment and now you can leave all that behind?


Yes, I guess that's a rational explanation.
I just feel like I've grown up, as in out of feeling anxious.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> well someone is ready to move on from this site
> 
> congrats


In a sense, yes! 
But I'll never want to leave this site, it's wonderful for so many reasons!


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats


----------



## balakin18 (Oct 14, 2012)

How'd you do it?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations :clap

I found a holiday to be very beneficial, too.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats and the best of luck to you.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

balakin18 said:


> How'd you do it?


I don't really know how exactly... I can still be shy sometimes, but I've realised that's just a part of my personality and I don't mind.

I feel like it's just naturally happened, as I've grown in confidence and become happier with myself along the way.. I've grown out of worrying.

I'm also in a better environment, where I feel like luck is on my side and can only associate it with positive experiences.. just happier and more positive in general.

THANK YOU for all of the replies, sorry if this thread comes across as a little bigheaded... 
but I've just never had confidence before!


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Wow thats great !! I feel so happy for you. I hope i can bring out the same change in me too ..


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## remappingthehumansoul (Jun 7, 2013)

I am really happy for you.
See that's what I thought it would do for me but it has made my SA unbearable. You can read about it in my post if you have any advice.

I knew that if things had gone well initially then uni would have really cured my SA because when I went to this summer school uni - things were brilliant. But my real uni experience has been a total disaster  
I really want to rid this SA this time its just that my degree has been effected badly.


----------



## tryingbutfailing (Jun 7, 2013)

Uni made my social anxiety worse but i'm glad it helped you!! Hopefully one day i'll be in the good place you're in at the moment. Good luck


----------



## evelyn11 (Jan 14, 2012)

congrats! so happy for you  xxx


----------



## Novembered (Dec 15, 2011)

I liked reading your post misspeachy, it made me smile 

I wish you the best!


----------

